# Status of Marlblewood in Newfoundland?



## tashamen (Aug 1, 2007)

We're always looking for new provinces to visit, and Newfoundland has been on the list for some time.  We finally decided to put in a request for next year through II, but the Marlbewood resort is no longer listed in the II directory and is not available for exchange.  Yet the resort's website (marblemountain.com) still shows them being II-affiliated.

Anyone have the inside scoop?


----------



## eal (Aug 1, 2007)

Friends of mine who have been to Newfoundland say that there is so much to see that you are better off staying at B & B's rather than committing yourself to a whole week in one spot.


----------



## AKE (Aug 8, 2007)

Unless you are into skiing I would not spend a week at Marblewood as it is somewhat isolated and the only large city (relatively) is Cornerbrook.  It is much better to plan a 10-12 day trip wherein you drive around the whole of Nfld and stay in B&B's along the way.  We did this last year and had a fabulous time (I have also been to Nfld many times on business so I am quite familiar with the province but had always stayed in name-brand hotels in St. John's (the capital) and was somewhat hesitant to stay in B&B's but since our trip there this is the ONLY way to see Nfld.)


----------



## tashamen (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks to both of you, even though you didn't answer my question.  We were not planning on spending our whole time at this ts - probably a total of 2 weeks or so in the province, but I did still want to know if this ts was functioning so we could spend part of a week there.  I guess I will call them and II to see what the status is.


----------

